# Drugs in cubing.



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

This thought just came to me. If I was to take, say, Beta blockers to enhance my performance in a competition, would this be allowed/fair? It would surely give me an edge on the competition because I wouldn't be on edge from adrenaline and therefore able to look ahead futher. Similarly with concentration/memory enhancing drugs and BLD.

What do you guys think?

I also want to make it clear that I have no intention of doing this. I only learnt about Beta Blockers today and immediately thought about how it might affect cubing.


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think it would be against the rules, but it is definitely not fair.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2009)

"Adverse drug reactions associated with the use of beta blockers include: nausea, diarrhea, bronchospasm, dyspnea, cold extremities, exacerbation of Raynaud's syndrome, bradycardia, hypotension, heart failure, heart block, fatigue, dizziness, abnormal vision, decreased concentration, hallucinations, insomnia, nightmares, clinical depression, sexual dysfunction, erectile dysfunction and/or alteration of glucose and lipid metabolism." 

Have fun.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 8, 2009)

There was a discussion about drugs and cubing in another thread somewhere...if I find it I'll post it here.
Whether it's allowed or not really isn't important. It just can't be enforced :/ We have enough trouble paying for pizza at the competitions I've been to, let alone drug testing. 
I'm not saying I condone it though. But caffeine is just as much of a 'performance-enhancing drug' depending on the person and the activity. But would that be banned? It's a stimulant but allowed in professional cycling, for example.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 8, 2009)

don't do drugs. you'll go to jail. and drugs are very expensive in jail.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> don't do drugs. you'll go to jail. and drugs are very expensive in jail.


Legitimate drugs. Did you even read the original post?


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 8, 2009)

I take my ADD medicine and I have noticed that I do much better for 5 or so hours after taking it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 8, 2009)

Stop giving fazers ideas.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 8, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> I take my ADD medicine and I have noticed that I do much better for 5 or so hours after taking it.



You take a stimulant, I'm guessing?


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 8, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > I take my ADD medicine and I have noticed that I do much better for 5 or so hours after taking it.
> ...



I don't think it is a stimulant. It is called Stratera.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > don't do drugs. you'll go to jail. and drugs are very expensive in jail.
> ...



yes. If you want me to be serious (very unlikely), I'd post a more meaningful and well thought out post. but seeing that I didn't take my meds, serious isn't on my agenda right now.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



Anything you take for ADD is a stimulant, I'm sure.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



Let me Google that for you.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 8, 2009)

This thread is so sad.


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 8, 2009)

Kian said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



That's what I thought, but my doctor said differently. Who knows, the expert could be wrong in this case.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 8, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> This thread is so sad.



Let me Google that for you.

I know it is.


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2009)

From Faz himself on hi-games:





fazrulz: i smoke pot actually



fazrulz: and the a12 was 9.4

Clearly I'm doing something wrong when I cube while high


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



Oh no, it seems this is a newer drug that avoids some of the problems of stimulants. My mistake.


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

*I think this is the thread everyone thought of.*


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 8, 2009)

i do drugs and im better than you


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> This thread is so sad.



Then why am I so happy...!!!...?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 9, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...


Ah...that stuff... I took it. Didn't work out well for me. That's not a stimulant, it's an SNRI. But it has a pretty constant level in your drug stream...


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> From Faz himself on hi-games:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha Rowan


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm going to carry on taking my insulin.. D:


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

joey said:


> I'm going to carry on taking my insulin.. D:



No, don't! You could go to jail!!111


As organisms we're not really meant to have weird chemicals floating around in our bloodstreams, so any drug you take (which isn't to treat a disorder) will have some kind of consequences. It's up to you if you're willing to risk it for a slight edge in performance.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

I suppose that there exists a drug which would enhance performance in cubing. Rather than deal with the negative consequences though, why not just get better at cubing?


----------



## Escher (Dec 9, 2009)

joey said:


> I'm going to carry on taking my insulin.. D:



Jeez, you're so inappropriate.
Mcdonalds is not desperate Joey.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 9, 2009)

There used to be a video on youtube about this guy who was perscribed adderall, so he tested it to see if it enhanced his cubing.
Turns out his times dropped (if I remember correctly) about 1-2 seconds.

I can't find the video though D:


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2009)

It's been taken down now.


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 9, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> There used to be a video on youtube about this guy who was perscribed adderall, so he tested it to see if it enhanced his cubing.
> Turns out his times dropped (if I remember correctly) about 1-2 seconds.
> 
> I can't find the video though D:



That was my video. I took it down.

The results were clearly unscientific, and I was/am prescribed Adderall legally, and it was taken under legal conditions.

In my "experiment", my times did go down, but it is probably not due to the Adderall.

Adderall will not make times go down magically. In fact, for most people. I'm guessing it would _slow them down_. It makes cubing more difficult because your hands are shakier and it's harder to do precise and fluid movements, which ultimately give one fast times.

If the Adderall was the cause of making me faster in my video, it was probably because it was doing what it was supposed to do medically -- making me less tired (i.e., not sleeping all day). And of course, being immensely tired all the time doesn't really contribute to fast cube times.


----------



## F.P. (Dec 9, 2009)

Just take Ritalin.


----------



## Erik (Dec 9, 2009)

Kids, don't do drugs hkmay? Cause.. if you use drugs.. you are bad.. hkmay? And drugs are bad, hkmay?


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> This thought just came to me. If I was to take, say, Beta blockers to enhance my performance in a competition, would this be allowed/fair? It would surely give me an edge on the competition because I wouldn't be on edge from adrenaline and therefore able to look ahead futher. Similarly with concentration/memory enhancing drugs and BLD.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I also want to make it clear that I have no intention of doing this. I only learnt about Beta Blockers today and immediately thought about how it might affect cubing.



The adrenalin isn't neccesarily a bad thing. Harnessed and used correctly, it can itself give you an edge.


----------



## KConny (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't see the fun in giving yourself an unfair advantage.
I can't see the fun in doing drugs.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 9, 2009)

Erik said:


> Kids, don't do drugs hkmay? Cause.. if you use drugs.. you are bad.. hkmay? And drugs are bad, hkmay?


m'kay Mr. Mackey


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr. Mackersdijk?


----------



## Lars Petrus (Dec 9, 2009)

Adderall is amphetamine. Amphetamines are exactly the kind of drugs you'd expect to improve performance in cubing.

Given how widely they are prescribed to youth today, I'm sure there are plenty of users of these drugs at competitions, and would be very surprised if it didn't help with their results.

As for the original question, it is not banned as far as I remember from reading the regulations, and it would be hard to enforce a ban if there was/is one.

Some reading:
Professional Gamers Accused of Doping
Doping in academia


----------

